
The Four Secrets To HubSpot's Scalability - philfreo
http://blog.close.io/post/64337947563/the-four-secrets-to-hubspots-scalability-by-mark
======
jbg331
It was interesting how much he talked about coachability and providing
training. He put more emphasis on that then every other speaker today

